# Osprey Manta 36 vs. Camelback Hawg vs Camecback Mule which one has more volume?



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!
Osprey Manta 36 vs. Camelback Hawg vs. Camecback Mule


which one more suitable for multi-day trips for carrying dry clothes, etc?


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a Manta 30. It is as big a pack as I like to carry. Excellent quality. Plenty of storage. I would imagine it to be larger than the two mentioned. Should suit your purpose. It is what I bought mine for


----------



## TripL (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a Manta 36 and It is an excellent pack, comfortable and plenty of storage options/rain-cover included. Plus check out Ospreys Almighty Guarantee. They will forever fix your pack.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This might be a good choice:

Aquifer 28 | Marmot.com


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

or:

Aquifer 24 | Marmot.com


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

rushman3 said:


> This might be a good choice:
> 
> Aquifer 28 | Marmot.com


I think they should rethink the name of this product

I have the mule NV, it's not a very big pack at all after the bladder is full, camelbak says it's 12L storage plus the full bladder but I wonder how much of that space is the open pocket for helmet storage that I never use

I've been seriously considering the osprey manta 28 as a replacement


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

steep and cheap is blowing out some great packs in this range right now...a few good osprey options plus some nice vaude and north face options as well.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got a HAWG NV. I'm not sure how much storage it's supposed to have, but with the bladder 2/3 full, there's not a lot of room for other stuff. That said, I've never had to leave anything behind- somehow it always fits- but it's definitely not easy to squeeze everything in there. 

The HAWG's great for day to day trail riding, but I'd go with the Osprey if your carrying most of your gear on your back.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually went with the mule specifically to force myself to carry less on my back. My last Tahoe bikepack I threw the bladder in my framepack and carried nothing on my back. It was glorious, however I brought the "mule" on the next one.. Just a thought. On the same trip I met a guy with a giant backpack and nothing on his bike, which is how he swears by. No experience with the other packs but I've read lots of great things about the osprey.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a Manta 30 now, have been fairly pleased with it as it is fairly flexible, has lots of pockets and has stood up pretty well. 

I had a Wingnut pack before this. It was incredibly light weight and had excellent storage capacity. But I found it to lack durability and it fell apart within a year or so. 

Had a Camelback HAVOC before that, I think it was similar to the Hawg/Mule but can't recall, and designs may have changed. It was a decent pack, very solid with decent capacity, but very heavy. 

I think Osprey has the best mix of all these qualities and are backed by great customer service. The only thing I was disappointed with was the bladder. The magnet is really annoying and the bladder started leaking along one edge just after the 1 year warranty expired. I prefer the Source reservoirs which have lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Pynchonite said:


> I've got a HAWG NV. I'm not sure how much storage it's supposed to have, but with the bladder 2/3 full, there's not a lot of room for other stuff. That said, I've never had to leave anything behind- somehow it always fits- but it's definitely not easy to squeeze everything in there.
> 
> The HAWG's great for day to day trail riding, but I'd go with the Osprey if your carrying most of your gear on your back.


Shyt, I easily fit into my Hawg two 100 bladders, a couple of extra water bottles, a couple of hand towels, long sleeve, two 26er tubes, two 29er tubes, plenty of snacks, tire changing/repairing tools, half dozen CO2, multi tool, tire pump, shock pump, and I'm sure a couple of other items. You sure you're talking about a Hawg, Pynch?


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

"36" ~ thats Very large for carrying "clothes" for a few days

You can cut that in half - 18 L easily


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Tinman said:


> "36" ~ thats Very large for carrying "clothes" for a few days
> 
> You can cut that in half - 18 L easily


One my I noticed when shopping Osprey packs was that there isn't a big weight penalty for a larger pack. It seems as the packs in the same series all wind up with the same frame and straps, which is we're all the weight comes from, so going from the smallest to biggest is only a couple ounces.

Osprey makes some great stuff too. My Tallon 22 is the most comfortable pack I have ever worn. And the All Mighty Guarantee is awesome. My pack came back looking like nee after I managed to snag it on a branch and rip a seam.


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a small thing but I don't like the Osprey bladders and bite valves. I feel like I have to put my teeth in specific grooves on the valve and really bite down in an awkward manner. On the Camelbak valve, there are no grooves and it requires less force, more of a slight squeeze. Kinda hard to explain but the Camelbak valve is more comfortable for me. Also the Osprey bladder has a rigid bar on it that makes it more difficult for me to fill. The Camelbak bladder has no bar in it that fits small sinks better. 
Yes, I'm aware you can change the bladder.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

jonesjus said:


> This is a small thing but I don't like the Osprey bladders and bite valves. I feel like I have to put my teeth in specific grooves on the valve and really bite down in an awkward manner. On the Camelbak valve, there are no grooves and it requires less force, more of a slight squeeze. Kinda hard to explain but the Camelbak valve is more comfortable for me. Also the Osprey bladder has a rigid bar on it that makes it more difficult for me to fill. The Camelbak bladder has no bar in it that fits small sinks better.
> Yes, I'm aware you can change the bladder.


I feel the same way. The bladder is heavy, and in my opinion over engineered. The magnet on the bite valve gets in the way and is a solution to what for me is a non problem. Also dislike the rigid back. I like most things about my Raptor 10, but use it with a standard Camelback bladder.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

They love selling you a bladder you don't need.

Osprey has done me well for the most part. But over twenty-something liters of space can get pretty heavy. For a larger pack, I went with a cycling-specific Wingnut 27 liter pack. (Evdog, bummer yours didn't last.) It rides low, and you can even rest the pack body on your seat bag for a little relief.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

pavlov0032 said:


> Hi!
> Osprey Manta 36 vs. Camelback Hawg vs. Camecback Mule
> 
> which one more suitable for multi-day trips for carrying dry clothes, etc?


Hola!

Has anyone tried a "small" cuben fiber backpack (25-30L)?

ZPacks.com Ultralight Backpacking Gear - Zero Backpack

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

She&I said:


> They love selling you a bladder you don't need.
> 
> Osprey has done me well for the most part. But over twenty-something liters of space can get pretty heavy. For a larger pack, I went with a cycling-specific Wingnut 27 liter pack. (Evdog, bummer yours didn't last.) It rides low, and you can even rest the pack body on your seat bag for a little relief.


I have almost ordered a Wingnut a couple times. You like them huh? Whichseries is that which is 27 liters ? It's tough for me to order something I have never seen, touched, looked closely at in person.

Can you ride all day with it with out the bladder in / mild load of clothes,soft goods.

I am in my 50's, good shape, gym rat but, I did tear my rotator cuff a couple years ago. It bothers me now and then and I am not real sure, how long, I can ride with a pack ~ if my shoulder may flair up/or not

Thanks


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

She&I said:


> For a larger pack, I went with a cycling-specific Wingnut 27 liter pack. It rides low, and you can even rest the pack body on your seat bag for a little relief.


Sounds more like a parachute, hanging that low.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiyya, Tin,

It's the Adventure Pack.

I understand your reservation. If I had not been literally injured by a load in my old pack I would not have winged it. It's not finely appointed, but more utilitarian, which keeps it light and functional. The wing pockets are the coup de grace; huge and easily accessed one-handed with smooth zippers.

It's felt very comfy so far. No issue without a bladder; it does have a generous outside zippered sleeve for it. I would (will) get a smaller model for day rides; 27l is pretty massive in capacity, although it rides ridiculously light.

Rotator cuff, yuck-o. I've felt that before. Best wishes there.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

She&I

hey, thanks I ordered one today from a shop in idyllwild ca i found via google. it worked out well, made me feel more comfortable because i phoned and spoke with a guy at the shop who has used them exclusively for a number of years and its the only back packs they sell. i tend to buy lbs but, this was a good experiance, nice shop (it seemed) etc.
shiggys, reviews recs here, professionals reviews,etc..............it was time
i flyfish and made the switch 7-8 years ago from vest's/strap vest's/knap sacks,back packs to strickly well designed lumbar/hip packs and noticed a huge differance - never looked back.
i considered the well recommended mountainsmith lumbar pack but what more room for soft goods , coats and such.

i ordered the hyper 3 - for day trip'in / mtb touring general local utility and such. being able to access the "wings" easily while riding was big for me.
i got a 100oz bladder from/on the way as well.

could have ordered direct from wingnut but, i like supporting the shops and i suspect wingnut rather go that route as well. i can't imagine trying to reply to a gazillion email & phone call questions while actually also attempting to have production and manufacture - FWIW - i understand - i am in business (other)

"price" - it's made in the U.S. of A. = the price is more than fair if made in Asia packs are near a $100 -----------can't buy everything made in U.S.A. / Canada nor could i afford to...............but like to when and where i can and the quality is usually very high/top shelf

thanks again


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Optimus said:


> Shyt, I easily fit into my Hawg two 100 bladders, a couple of extra water bottles, a couple of hand towels, long sleeve, two 26er tubes, two 29er tubes, plenty of snacks, tire changing/repairing tools, half dozen CO2, multi tool, tire pump, shock pump, and I'm sure a couple of other items. You sure you're talking about a Hawg, Pynch?


Hehe, I had to check just because your list didn't match up with my experience. I've fit a 2/3-full 100oz bladder, puffy, big gloves, windbreaker, tube, several Clif Bars, tools, and point-and-shoot camera in it, but it looked ready to pop. Never did, and it's been positively bulletproof, but it doesn't seem like it would be ideal for overnighting if it has to carry the bulk of your stuff. That said, my stuff isn't UL backpacking gear.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Tinman said:


> She&I
> 
> hey, thanks I ordered one today from a shop in idyllwild ca i found via google. it worked out well, made me feel more comfortable because i phoned and spoke with a guy at the shop who has used them exclusively for a number of years and its the only back packs they sell. i tend to buy lbs but, this was a good experiance, nice shop (it seemed) etc.
> shiggys, reviews recs here, professionals reviews,etc..............it was time
> ...


Nice going, tinman! The Hub in Idy is good people, and I'm sure Scott Wingnut appreciates the thoughtfulness.

The Hyper 3 looks great; I hope it serves you well. Once you've got a couple outings on it, check in and let us know what you think. I'd love to hear your review.

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

She&I said:


> Nice going, tinman! The Hub in Idy is good people, and I'm sure Scott Wingnut appreciates the thoughtfulness.
> 
> The Hyper 3 looks great; I hope it serves you well. Once you've got a couple outings on it, check in and let us know what you think. I'd love to hear your review.
> 
> ...


The Wingnut arrived Friday. I lived in it over the weekend and love it ! This changes everything.

Notes- 
* definitely lumbar supported ~ little on the shoulder straps ~ which I wanted
* takes more tweaking initially to fit specifically than typically packs
* very light weight and very comfortable
* for the first time in over 20 years I removed my rear rack permanently for general use, day trip's etc. and won't put it back on until needed for extended. I used a dry bag on rear rack for daily stuff as well ~ prior 
* REALLY well thought out engineered
* like the material
* trim'ed straps last evening after a couple days in it
* Love the wing pouches for Easy access
* Can carry all my tools but after trail opted to leave them in my saddle bag
* I have always used water bottles never a Blatter. Took some getting used to but, I like it for longer extended. Will use bottle for quick endurance, work out rides
* fits a lot of stuff neatly ! Winter jacket, rain jacket,rain pants no problem and thats just in the ruck sack non wings.
* more are space on back in general should equate to less sweat in summer ~ if it ever warms up here !
* Good looking pack worn on the person.

Need to use more, longer, in heat,etc. but initial is Very Positive ~ in fact after a few days in it my thought was adding the largest size perhaps for MTB Touring.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Great initial assessment, thanks! Glad to know it's living up to expectations.

I rode with a guy yesterday who loves his Hyper 3. You guys are making it obvious I should get one...

Cheers 🍻


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Btw - added bonus my smallish (14"?) Apple Mac Book Pro laptop, fits in the hyper 3 wing it and feels secure synched down, for coffee house runs


----------

